# Comments or pics of M3 with phone option?



## qfactor (Jun 20, 2002)

I am ordering in the next few days and I wanted to see if anyone has any thoughts on the cellphone option on the M3. I know its priced way to high but other than that any comments?

Clay


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Talking on the phone while driving an M3 is the last thing I'd be wanting to do...skip it. You can always use your normal cell, assuming you have one.


----------

